# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Rozmiar członka 10cm

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 18 lat i bardzo nie pokoje się rozmiarem swojego penisa. w stanie spoczynku ma ok. 5cm, zaś w zwodzie około 10 cm. 

POMOCY

----------


## xxxx

no szału nie ma, ale ludzie maja mniejsze i zyja

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Średnia długość w spoczynku wynosi 7-10 cm, a więc około 12 do 17 cm w czasie wzwodu. Nie przejmuj się, bo dlugość wcale nie wpływa na sprawność seksualną ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sam mam 14 cm w zwodzie ale jestem od ciebie młodszy , ale 10 cm to jeszcze wynik prawidłowy

----------


## pasjonatka

W internecie opisane są ćwiczenia powiększające penisa {tak naprawdę opierają się o naciąganie/rozciągnięcie tkanek penisa, które stają się przy okazji silniejsze} - Rozpocznij jelqing (ćwiczenie) obejmując bazę penisa w stanie częściowej erekcji, dość mocno uciskając i przesuwając dłonią w kierunku główki, po czym powtórz to drugą ręką. 

Jest również możliwe użycie ekstenderów, takich jak Andropenis czy Penis Plus. - Urządzenia te działają na zasadzie rozciągania  tkanek członka. Trzon i ciałka jamiste są połączone z elastyczną taśmą, która owinięta jest wokół pasa. Poprzez skracanie lub wydłużanie miękkiego paska, można indywidualnie dopasować siłę naciągającą.


Jeśli źle się czujesz z rozmiarem penisa, to spróbuj, ale Twój rozmiar penisa jak najbardziej mieści się w normie i wszystko z nim jest ok :Smile:

----------


## tralalala

Czesc! Ja mam 19 lat, moja partnerka rowniez. Jestem prawiczkiem, Ona dziewica, ale oboje uznalismy, ze zdecydiwanie jestesmy wkasciwymi osobami "na ten pierwszy raz", no i na pewno nie tylko pierwszy. Jednak mam pewne pytanie: a raczej obawy... ze moj penis jest dosc maly, a tym bardziej cienki... w zwodzie mam 16,6-16,7cm dl i 11,8-12cm obwodu. Jest sie czym martwic, czy raczej te rozmiary wpedzajace ludzi w... kompleksy sa wykreowane jedynie przez TV?
Jeszcze bardziej obawiam sie momentalnego wytrysku... Czy jest czego? czy moze to norma, za pierwszym razem?
Choc raczej chyba pewne jest, ze partnerka nie bedzie... (hmmm...) zachwycona? :/

----------


## haniakuc81

Pierwszy wytrysk zawsze jest szybki bo będziesz bardzo podniecony więc organizm będzie się po prostu domagał. Ale jako że jesteś młody na pewno nie będzie problemu z następnymi orgazmami. Więc jak dobrze noc spędzicie to na pewno będzie to przyjemne doznania. Życzę powodzenia

----------


## tralalala

Czyli dobrze rozumiem, ze w po owym orgazmie nie powinienem mieć kłopotu z "utrzymaniem" erekcji?
I co w kwestii rozmiarów? Jest się czym martwić?  :Confused:  :/

----------

